# Resurrection, of the posting kind.



## Valvebounce (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Is it me or are we getting a whole lot of 1 or 2yr old posts about scams etc resurrected by 1st time posters recently? 
I have been going to reply to a couple of them then checked the previous post because I thought I recognised the thread from my early days. 
A lot of long serving members are then sucked in, adding to the momentum, can we get these older *scam* posts locked so they are there for reference only or would that be too difficult? 
Just a thought, perhaps it is only me that it bothers? 
Please understand I don't see resurrecting an interesting post as a sin, *just* the *scam* ones! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, some have been from previous banned individuals just trying to cause havoc (That's why they were originally Banned), some are from scammers, and some from new members who found the old post in a web search and are responding and unaware that its a very old post..

I haven't found a way to automatically lock posts after a certain period. I manually lock some where new posts make no sense.


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 13, 2014)

Ah, the glorious internet!!! ;D ;D


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 13, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> Yes, some have been from previous banned individuals just trying to cause havoc (That's why they were originally Banned), some are from scammers, and some from new members who found the old post in a web search and are responding and unaware that its a very old post..
> 
> I haven't found a way to automatically lock posts after a certain period. I manually lock some where new posts make no sense.


I think it's best to keep certain types of threads permanently open like the lens gallery ones even if they are not posted in very often. Auto locking them on a time-basis would not be the best solution as they help keep the lens specific galleries organised as opposed to having numerous threads popping up. Could you rather try to implement a flagging system?


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 13, 2014)

so its not been my imagination that old posts have been trolled. I have not been here for a long time but I too have noticed this


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi Admin 
I was wondering about a search for the word scam as it seems most of these posts have been identified as scams by at least one response, then lock that thread. I would sooner put up with the resurrected posts than have all threads locked, some fantastic threads have been resurrected, on a seasonal basis? 

Thanks for what you guys do, I think the level of moderation of this forum is generally very good. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 14, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Admin
> I was wondering about a *search for the word scam *as it seems most of these posts have been identified as scams by at least one response, then lock that thread. I would sooner put up with the resurrected posts than have all threads locked, some fantastic threads have been resurrected, on a seasonal basis?
> 
> Thanks for what you guys do, I think the level of moderation of this forum is generally very good.
> ...


You've just got your thread locked! 

You wouldn't be able to talk about scams in a legit thread.
Somebody who was feeling vindictive could post the word scam in threads and quickly lock up a substantial portion of the forum.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 14, 2014)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> so its not been my imagination that old posts have been trolled. I have not been here for a long time but I too have noticed this



The admins are very quick to respond, but I often see 1st posters responding to threads that contain keywords they googled. Sometimes the same people answer their innocent 1st post with an advertisement from another 1st post account.

Most prominently these are data recover threads - probably a huge market as so many loss of precious images occur. And these customers google a best program in a hurry, i.e. spamming the internet with links really does make sense for the manufacturer.



CR Backup Admin said:


> I manually lock some where new posts make no sense.



Probably anything with data recovery  as the questions are mostly either very general (= locking makes sense, question answered) or very specific (= locking makes sense, open new thread with specifics).


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi lintoni. 

D'oh

In my head it went locking old threads, but you don't read thoughts right? :
Good point about vindictive people. It's sad but they are about. :'(

Cheers, Graham. 



lintoni said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Admin
> ...


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 14, 2014)

My place of employment is very adamant about protecting them (and us) as well as bandwidth and use some sort of software to prevent us accessing certain websites or receiving certain emails. Like any automated system, it is very flawed. I've been blocked from very legitimate sites including airlines (to book business travel), my personal email account, partner/client sites and even our own payroll department when trying to get a copy of a paystub. Meanwhile, I still get plenty of "click-here-to-get-rich" and requests for help from a "grandchild-in-jail-in-a-foreign-country" (always humorous because my oldest grandchild is under the age of 2) but can often stream reviews like DigitalRev (not that this is a bad or dangerous internet site unless you suffer from G.A.S. but it does use significant bandwidth to stream) and our system does allow me to open CR and CPW (again a good thing but makes no sense given the IT department's goal). 

My point is that automated screening or protection algorithms are very flawed and could lock legitimate posts unnecessarily. And, the "bad guys" are getting smarter and can often overcome these. So this leaves the weary mods to act both on their own and with the help of reports from the forum members. 

I guess I'd rather deal with some trolls and misleading threads than have an automated system delete one of my posts just because of a word in the message.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi JPAZ. 
I'm with you on the automated filters, I guess I was thinking it would be a mod do it. I hate automated filters, I was trying to look at a warbird site on my phone when I was thirty something, my phone provider had some filter in place that kept stopping me. The warbirds had nose art some of which featured scantily clad ladies!!!

Definitely don't automate a filter. 

Cheers, Graham. 



JPAZ said:


> My place of employment is very adamant about protecting them (and us) as well as bandwidth and use some sort of software to prevent us accessing certain websites or receiving certain emails. Like any automated system, it is very flawed. I've been blocked from very legitimate sites including airlines (to book business travel), my personal email account, partner/client sites and even our own payroll department when trying to get a copy of a paystub. Meanwhile, I still get plenty of "click-here-to-get-rich" and requests for help from a "grandchild-in-jail-in-a-foreign-country" (always humorous because my oldest grandchild is under the age of 2) but can often stream reviews like DigitalRev (not that this is a bad or dangerous internet site unless you suffer from G.A.S. but it does use significant bandwidth to stream) and our system does allow me to open CR and CPW (again a good thing but makes no sense given the IT department's goal).
> 
> My point is that automated screening or protection algorithms are very flawed and could lock legitimate posts unnecessarily. And, the "bad guys" are getting smarter and can often overcome these. So this leaves the weary mods to act both on their own and with the help of reports from the forum members.
> 
> I guess I'd rather deal with some trolls and misleading threads than have an automated system delete one of my posts just because of a word in the message.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 15, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> I hate automated filters



... a quick and inconspicuous "+1" to that as I just realized that my former post on internet censorship by automated filters was censored  ... but in general, the mods are doing a terrific job on CR


----------

